# Lets talk horses/ponys!!



## Joolz1975 (Jul 23, 2009)

I love this forum but there is not enough pony banter lol!

I did ask for a seperate section for horse related chat but was told not enough interest to warrent a section on its own!

I love horses but think im past it to get my own and to be honest havnt the time at the moment!

However i have a pony obsessed daughter who now rides twice a week and from next will be attending saturday afternoon pony care club where she can learn about grooming,tacking up,mucking out etc..... i think im as excited as she is!

Shes waaaay too young for her own pony but over the next few years im hoping i can cut my hours at work and look for a pony loan for her to see how we go!

I thought a thread about horses would be nice! i love pony banter (thanks Sexybear77 for the PM! was appreciated!)

Be nice to hear who owns horses, the expense and work involved and what activities they do with their horses!


----------



## karma_llama (Jan 4, 2009)

I have a horse :2thumb:

I have a 5 year old gelding called Chico. He is primarily white white liver chesnut patches and a lovely big white blaze down his face.

I have had him just over 12 months. He was unbroken when i bought him so i sent him away for 3 weeks to be professionally started. He then had the winter off and came back into work this spring.

He is doing fab so far, he have had a go at a few local dressage shows and tried inhand showing last weekend (not my cup of tea i decided!). 

Mostly we just have fun in the school and a lesson every week.

Costs me a fortune and i am constantly penniless but i would have it any other way!

PS. youre never too old to get into horses - we have 3 over 60's at our yard, still ride everyday and love it

Here's my boy....


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

I don't own horses but a friend of mine does and recently I spent a week house and horse sitting for her. She's got 3 Arabians, 1 English Cob cross Clydesdale - he's huge at 18.2 hands high and 2 Friesian mares which she's only had for 6 months.

Would love to own my own horse but having a friend who owns them means I can go riding when ever I like, not as often as I'd like but no matter.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Well it's more 'pony chat' with me.

I have 2 ponies and a 2.5 year old who will eventually be 'horse size'.

Heaven-Leigh I've had since I bought her for the kids when my son was 6-7 years old, that was 15 years ago now. She was a 4 month old when she came to us.
She's only 13hh but she's got character no end. Now the grandkids ride her and I drive her when I've got the time. She's a lovely bright red and white.

Haides I rescued in December 2009. He's from the Dartmoor hills and is a Dartmoor hill pony. He currently only stands at 11.3-12hh but will probably get to around 12.3-13hh as he's only 2.5 years old. Apparently Dartmoors can still be growing at 5 years old!
We gelded him the February after he came and mouthed and backed him late 2010, my 8 year old granddaughter backed him for us, he rested over the winter then I sent him down to the grandkids to bring on. He's now riding out on the roads off lead rope and doing well. He'll be broke to drive in October when he comes back to me for the winter. Haides is also a lovely bright red and white. Haides had a really hard start but is recovering well. It's taken over 18 months to get him where is now and he's still not 100% healthy yet.

I got Romeo given from a friend and let my daughter have him on 'loan' as she loves him to bits. He's currently 14.3hh and still growing. He's a trotter x Hafflinger x 'alsorts' so a real mongrel of the horsey world but so what!
He's dark red and white so not my cup of tea really colourwise but my daughrter adores him.
He has a 'big' knee where the vet says he was either stood on as a newborn foal or kicked as a baby. This makes him 'limp' as one leg is 1inch shorter than the other. He is to have special shoes fitted shortly to try and counteract the limp but as it causes no pain the vet is happy for him to be worked gently without shoes on.
He was 'wild' and ungelded when we got him last July but it only took a bit of TLC to make him friendly. He was gelded and mouthed late last year and rested over the winter the same as Haides.
He's now riding gently both on road and off. My 9 year old graddaughter rides him out when her Mam is at work. Her 15 year old sister rides her 'terrible' 11.2hh welsh pony 'Star' that she's had since she was a baby so that looks really funny!
The welsh cannot be trusted with the younger girls unless my daughter is there to supervise. Skye, my eldest graddaughter, has a sticky bum and Star has never managed to unhitch her yet! They do have a very strong bond though.

The four of them cost a fortune to keep but we would't be without them.....even Star the Welshy who is a pure little tinker!


----------



## Joolz1975 (Jul 23, 2009)

Awww they all sound great!!

I used to ride when i was younger but havnt for a loooong time where my daughter has lessons they keep nagging me to have a go, i will one day! just enjoy watching her learn at moment!

Shes rode a few different ponies there and tommorow will be riding one that the riding school has just got hes beautiful will take some photos!

My main problem for looking at loaning/owning one is there is nowhere really near to us that we could keep one and i dont drive so would be a nightmare would be relying on my husband all the time and he would soon get fed up!!

We would seriously have to think of moving home for us to get one, its a pipedream i suppose but will keep workign towards it!

They do livery at the riding school but its about 14 miles away from us so would be a bit of a pain at the moment.

In the meantime im just learning as much as i can and letting my daughter spend as much time as she can riding and going to pony club then if we do find ourselves in a position to get one in the future were prepared!


----------



## Kitkat21 (Nov 2, 2010)

oh yes mega bucks!

I had a 17.1HH Hannoverian Mare who i just sold for tuppence as she was making me haemorrage money. I live near LHR and she had been out on load after i lost my job, ending up selling her as the yard where i live are £125 a week for DIY plus 9 bales hay @ £2.50 a week and straw at a similiar cost.. then the vets bills, shoe, show fees, rug repairs when then go mental in the field,worming and feeding.. esp when the giant monkey gets in the feed room and eats a weeks worth and you now have to call the vet because she might colic and it turns out she is fine and now your down an bag of feed and a vet call out fee .. :whip:

They are stunning creatures, but i'd stick to sharing or loaning unless you have acres that you know will never be taken from you..


----------



## Joolz1975 (Jul 23, 2009)

Kitkat21 said:


> oh yes mega bucks!
> 
> I had a 17.1HH Hannoverian Mare who i just sold for tuppence as she was making me haemorrage money. I live near LHR and she had been out on load after i lost my job, ending up selling her as the yard where i live are £125 a week for DIY plus 9 bales hay @ £2.50 a week and straw at a similiar cost.. then the vets bills, shoe, show fees, rug repairs when then go mental in the field,worming and feeding.. esp when the giant monkey gets in the feed room and eats a weeks worth and you now have to call the vet because she might colic and it turns out she is fine and now your down an bag of feed and a vet call out fee .. :whip:
> 
> They are stunning creatures, but i'd stick to sharing or loaning unless you have acres that you know will never be taken from you..


Yeh the actual cost of a pony we can manage but the upkeep we would struggle!

Ive looked at costs locally and found grazing land cheap enough but would worry about safety of a pony and full livery would cost a bomb!

Im hoping if we spend enough time getting to know people at the riding stables and pony club (two different places) at some point an opportunity will crop up for my daughter to be able to ride pretty much when she wants in exchange for me helping muck out etc... i know we would have to pay some sort of fee but im more than happy to throw some hard labour in if we can get her and me more time around them!

My aunt has some land that she kept my cousins ponys on but shes not local enough for it to work out!

Relocation and a lottery win is needed!!


----------



## starfox (Nov 21, 2010)

Yaaaay, ponies x)

I had/have a Full up 13.2 anglo arab gelding, his name is Swallow and he's the best  (as anyone with a horse will say.... lol)

Bought him as a first pony about 6 years ago, before i got him heres the story...


He was sold as a yearing (unbroken) as a 'first pony' to a teenager and her mum. They never really 'broke' him as such, just somehow jumped on his back and managed to teach him some stuff. I knew the girl, and she was known to beat him and use spurs/whips unprofessionally. In the end, they had a pony who would rear at the sight of a leaf fluttering past him that had never jumped in his life. He was overly head shy, as she used to hit his face with the whip  He was also incredibly 'flighty', threw his head all the time, was terrified of whips and a list of other things but you get the jist.

He didn't turn out to be the pony they wanted, so they flogged him off for super cheap to a riding school come small time stud farm. They managed to retrain him slightly.. He could now walk/trot/canter (on the same leg) and spent a couple of years doing slow hacks in the country with the more experienced riders and trotting around in the arena with 5 year olds bouncing about on his back.

Being a very slight pony, Arab X TB, i can only guess it was the inexperienced riders bouncing about on his back in the school gave him a slightly bad back, the riding school (and me, when i bought him) had him vetted/dentist check and they couldn't find anything physically wrong though...

Anyhoooo...
Dell Davidson* (funny story about him, i'll mention that later) was an international event rider. He brought 4 champion stallions to the yard and began giving lessons. I'd been helping out at the riding school for the whole summer and i'd fallen in love with Swallow, and i got all of my lessons on him. So far, i could walk, trot and just about managed to stay on in canter! lol

My parents paid for a lesson with Dell for me (£75)
Dell threw some spurs on me, and gave me a whip and set up one jump in the arena, he said. 'We're going to jump today'.. He wasn't a very kind man, really angry actually but smooth at the same time. He drove a big pale blue jag with cream leather interior, i was 12. It was very much - i have to do what the scary man says lol

So anyway, the lesson went on, and a few bruises, tears and loads of falls later 1.10m spread and a 1.05m course. 

Dell must have seen the potential in Swallow, and bought him that day for around 5k.. about a week later my parents bought him for £500 more. 
After a summer full of lessons from Dell, we moved Swallow to a livery yard closer to home, it had a very, very small indoor arena. That winter was spent doing a 'chase-me-charlie' around the ring, getting him to jump higher and higher. By Spring, he was jumping 1m courses with ease, and 1.20m oxers.

Started competing, eased in slowly. I had a rival, she was a spoilt little brat called Suzi and he pony was 16, used to be on the Irish team (or so they said...) and was a very touch button pony, mines.. a little more difficult.
I took it easy in the jump offs, Swallow was still quite spooky and was wary of fillers. The last thing i wanted was to go flying over the handlebars  lol
Then one day... I went like the clappers in the jump off. I think my fastest time unaffiliated 1.05m course was 18 seconds. He was a fast little mite! haha
That summer, i got him schooling 1.35m at home, and still competed unaffiliated since it was my first season. Highest he jumped was 1.55m triple spread.. 6 times!

We moved to Orkney, and they didn't do BSJA up there so that plans were scuppered. Then we moved to fife, i started college and i didn't have time for him anymore :/.. He's now on loan in Newcastle with a family i don't like. They are very pushy 'showjumpy' people (if you know what i mean) and he is being ridden by an 11 year old who jumps 85cm courses and a beginner rider who jumps the same. I know his time will come but i don't think they see him as the best thing in the world like i did 
They also part loaned him without telling me, and she won't accept me as a friend on facebook or reply to my emails. She's been telling the people at her yard he's 8. (he was 14 this year) i miss him so much 

Every morning, i'd go into the stable and i'd say 'Hello!' and nod my head, he would nod back to me.. When i went to fetch him from the field he would come running to the gate, and is the other horses followed he would dart off in the other direction (so they would follow him) and come running back to the gate so i didn't have to deal with the barging horses at the gate.. Every time i was upset and i hugged into his shoulder he would rest his head on my back, and one night when i was 14, my mum kicked me out of the house (she is an alcoholic), i walked 6 miles in the dark and fell asleep in his stable with my head on his belly  He was the best


----------



## starfox (Nov 21, 2010)

Sorry if some of that doesn't make sense.. I actually cried a bit when i was writing that  haha, i'm such a wimp lol


----------



## Kitkat21 (Nov 2, 2010)

Joolz1975 said:


> Yeh the actual cost of a pony we can manage but the upkeep we would struggle!
> 
> Ive looked at costs locally and found grazing land cheap enough but would worry about safety of a pony and full livery would cost a bomb!
> 
> ...


sharing or loaning is really the best option i think with hindsight, you can always give them back to a safe home should things change, completely worth speaking to other horsey people there were lots of girls at my yard of to uni without horsey or children then parents have bought pony for that fell out of love with it.. plusd everyone wishes they had someone else to muck out now and then


----------



## Joolz1975 (Jul 23, 2009)

starfox said:


> Sorry if some of that doesn't make sense.. I actually cried a bit when i was writing that  haha, i'm such a wimp lol


Awww bless ya!!

Thanks for replying! you come across a true horse lover bet you had some great times!! id get really attached to a pony i know i would! theres no animal finer than a horse! 

Oh god id be fuming with the family that has him now!


----------



## Joolz1975 (Jul 23, 2009)

*!*



Kitkat21 said:


> sharing or loaning is really the best option i think with hindsight, you can always give them back to a safe home should things change, completely worth speaking to other horsey people there were lots of girls at my yard of to uni without horsey or children then parents have bought pony for that fell out of love with it.. plusd everyone wishes they had someone else to muck out now and then



Thanks i will look into it!

First thing first going to pass my driving test! will give us more options for travelling to stables etc..


----------



## starfox (Nov 21, 2010)

Joolz1975 said:


> Awww bless ya!!
> 
> Thanks for replying! you come across a true horse lover bet you had some great times!! id get really attached to a pony i know i would! theres no animal finer than a horse!
> 
> Oh god id be fuming with the family that has him now!


Yep, he was my baby x) lol

I'm sooo fuming. The sh*t thing is, is that my mum never got a loan document drawn up or anything. I'm really worried they're never going to give him back 

I think he's well looked after, but they already have 6 horses and ponies, so he's just like 'another one' .. nothing special so i don't think he gets fussed over as much as i did lol
The only reason i know stuff if i have the part loaner girl on facebook. she is lovely and keeps me updated, but she said Swallow won't let the new owners put on his headcollar/bridle. Only her, which is a bit worrying as he was headshy before but he got loads better... i'd hate to think they'd hurt him at all :/
She has also been telling all the people at the yard that she bought him, and she's binned all my tack. I asked her when she took him on loan if she wanted his special 'lucky' competition sadle cloth.. I said if she didn't want it, i'd like to keep it because its special to me.. and she took it, and binned it  b*tch lol


----------



## Joolz1975 (Jul 23, 2009)

starfox said:


> Yep, he was my baby x) lol
> 
> I'm sooo fuming. The sh*t thing is, is that my mum never got a loan document drawn up or anything. I'm really worried they're never going to give him back
> 
> ...


At least he has the part loan girl looking out for him though so you can get updates (no consolation i know)

Some horrid people about! we found some of the riding schools we visited complete snobs and kept looking till we found the one we go to now they are so different to the others, love spending time there!

Hopefully when your in a postition to get your horse back they wont cause problems x


----------



## Kitkat21 (Nov 2, 2010)

starfox said:


> Yep, he was my baby x) lol
> 
> I'm sooo fuming. The sh*t thing is, is that my mum never got a loan document drawn up or anything. I'm really worried they're never going to give him back
> 
> ...


 
Do you have his papers/passport anything? it's not to late to get a document drawn up.. you should point out that disposal of items you gave with him is theft and you should be allowed to visit which enough notice and should you not feel he is well cared for remove him from there care. equally they have to porve you sold him to them...


----------



## starfox (Nov 21, 2010)

Kitkat21 said:


> Do you have his papers/passport anything? it's not to late to get a document drawn up.. you should point out that disposal of items you gave with him is theft and you should be allowed to visit which enough notice and should you not feel he is well cared for remove him from there care. equally they have to porve you sold him to them...


I've looked into it a lot, since they took him away March 2010. 
We still have all of his passports and papers, i don't know if she was lying but she said it was illegal for her to have the horse without his passport so i needed to send her it. I just told her it was in the attic and she would have to wait until my dad came back before she'd get it. (he's a ship captain, works away) but she told me she got a duplicate done. 

If i'm not mistaken.. say i wanted him back tomorrow. I could notify them, and if they refused to give me him back i am 'allowed' to take him.. If they take it to court (which is unlikely) i just need to provide evidence he is my pony, (papers, pictures, witnesses etc) and thats it? lol


----------



## starfox (Nov 21, 2010)

Joolz1975 said:


> At least he has the part loan girl looking out for him though so you can get updates (no consolation i know)
> 
> Some horrid people about! we found some of the riding schools we visited complete snobs and kept looking till we found the one we go to now they are so different to the others, love spending time there!
> 
> Hopefully when your in a postition to get your horse back they wont cause problems x


Heres hoping! 
It is a bit of comfort, she pops up on chat saying 'i just qualified for blah blah' all excited so it's nice  and to hear she is the only one Swallow will let tack up shows he trusts her - she's been nice to him.
They've also registered him as BSJA. Can you do that with a loan pony?

Yup, i got 2nd in the scottish unaff championships with him in 06, and some of the people there were just terrible. Letting their kids beat the ponies for knocking a pole, it was disgusting. So many people like that out there, especially in showjumping. Get this, the one who won the competition was bsja registered. Sooo unfair! lol


----------



## starfox (Nov 21, 2010)

My first lesson with Dell. (first time i jumped)











At Muirmill 











Jumping 1.55m


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

quite an old pic but this is danny, my 19 year old clydesdale cross gypsy cob gelding. had him since he was 3 (family got him when i was 6) 










had to completely clip his legs this year due to ongoing war with itchy legs :bash:


----------



## Joolz1975 (Jul 23, 2009)

starfox said:


> My first lesson with Dell. (first time i jumped)
> 
> image
> 
> ...



Hes beautiful!!! Will post some photos of my daughter on her riding lessons!

She starts on a new pony tommorow so shes so excited!


----------



## starfox (Nov 21, 2010)

Joolz1975 said:


> Hes beautiful!!! Will post some photos of my daughter on her riding lessons!
> 
> She starts on a new pony tommorow so shes so excited!


Aww thats awesome! How old is she? Get loads of snaps :2thumb:


----------



## Joolz1975 (Jul 23, 2009)

miss_ferret said:


> quite an old pic but this is danny, my 19 year old clydesdale cross gypsy cob gelding. had him since he was 3 (family got him when i was 6)
> 
> image
> 
> had to completely clip his legs this year due to ongoing war with itchy legs :bash:


Hes lovely!

How big is he?? Do you keep him with other horses?

Is it cruel to keep them alone?


----------



## Joolz1975 (Jul 23, 2009)

starfox said:


> Aww thats awesome! How old is she? Get loads of snaps :2thumb:


Shes was 6 a few weeks back! Shes been riding since May so early days but she loves it! Shes got a new instructor who in the past month has brought her on more than any of the others did! They think shes ready to move onto a pony thats a little livlier as the one she was on couldnt be arsed to trot half of time it was so laid back lol!

Shes got a rocking horse in her room and weve stuck labels on him to learn her what all the body parts are called and the tack!


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

Joolz1975 said:


> Hes lovely!
> 
> How big is he?? Do you keep him with other horses?
> 
> Is it cruel to keep them alone?


last measured at 14.2 but he has low withers so he looks bigger than he measures. hes always been with other horses, he HATES being on his own, he absolutely trashes the place to get to other horses, hes gone through dry stone walls and electric fencing before now - note through, not over, jumping would be far too much effort when he could just knock it down lol. there are some horses that do better alone (one my aunty had for a while couldnt be let out with other horses but she'd happily hack out with them) but most like some form of company.

danny used to love being in a big herd but now hes getting older hes happier with one or two horses and his 2 donkey henchmen :lol2:


----------



## Joolz1975 (Jul 23, 2009)

miss_ferret said:


> last measured at 14.2 but he has low withers so he looks bigger than he measures. hes always been with other horses, he HATES being on his own, he absolutely trashes the place to get to other horses, hes gone through dry stone walls and electric fencing before now - note through, not over, jumping would be far too much effort when he could just knock it down lol. there are some horses that do better alone (one my aunty had for a while couldnt be let out with other horses but she'd happily hack out with them) but most like some form of company.
> 
> danny used to love being in a big herd but now hes getting older hes happier with one or two horses and his 2 donkey henchmen :lol2:


Haha his henchmen i like that!

My husband is not really that horsey ( he is getting better but wouldnt go in a field with them yet) we drive him mad as on sundays we spend hours making him drive around looking for horses to fuss over! He takes a newspaper and parks up and has a read and leaves us to it lol.


----------



## Kat91 (Sep 19, 2008)

I have had an obsession with horses (not so much ponies) since I can remember...I have horsey trinket thingies around and that's the closest I have to a real horse :lol2: 

Maybe one day I can own one, but I highly doubt it  I am so envious of people who can own horses, or just be near them.


----------



## starfox (Nov 21, 2010)

Joolz1975 said:


> Shes was 6 a few weeks back! Shes been riding since May so early days but she loves it! Shes got a new instructor who in the past month has brought her on more than any of the others did! They think shes ready to move onto a pony thats a little livlier as the one she was on couldnt be arsed to trot half of time it was so laid back lol!
> 
> Shes got a rocking horse in her room and weve stuck labels on him to learn her what all the body parts are called and the tack!


That's great she's got into it so young 
Haha good idea! Is she remembering them?


----------



## Joolz1975 (Jul 23, 2009)

starfox said:


> That's great she's got into it so young
> Haha good idea! Is she remembering them?


Yeh we practice every night and then her instructor tests her on a sunday and she gets a rosette for remembering!

I wanted her to learn young as then it gives me time to see if shes going to grow out of it or if shes going to stick at it then in a few years if she does want a pony i will be happy to try and get her one!


----------



## Disgruntled (Dec 5, 2010)

I have a horsey, his name is Mitch and he is an ex race horse. He is the sweetest horse ever, but is sadly for sale, too long a story for here though..

here he is:









I have been horse mad since I was tiny, even worked as a riding instructor once, getting my bhs qualifications. Sadly had a very bad accident ridig last year but am more or less recovered! It's never too late to start your riding career though. : victory:


----------



## caffers1982 (Jan 17, 2010)

I was lucky enough to have my first pony Bumble when I was 5 years old. She was a Dun coloured Welsh mountain of about 12hh and 3yo

My mum broke her in for me and taught me to ride on her...so we kind of learnt together. She was the best first pony you could wish for and I had a hell of a lot of fun on her. 










When I was 11,I then had Poppy, a Welsh x Arab of 14.1hh. We bought her as a 12 yo but it turned out she was closer to 7 years old!!

She was an absolute fruitloop...so fast and so much fun and had a jump on her like you wouldn't believe...I regularly competed in fox hunter team chases and the 3 other horses on our team were all 16hh plus!!










I'm on the right on this one...the chesnut to the left is 16.2hh!!!










Unfortunately I grew out of her way too quickly and when I was 15 we bought Carmel, a 9yo 15.3hh Irish Draught x Thoroughbred...we had a tricky start with her as she was very 'mareish' and could be very stubborn...not good in the middle of the hunt field or a competition!

However, I think it was the upheaval of a new home for her (she had only known one owner/rider for the first 9 years of her life) and once she settled in we became a great team. 

Excuse my position on this one...she had catleaped this hedge so it was more a case of staying on, not posing for the photographer!!










Unfortunately we got hit by a car within 4 months of owning her and the affect it had on both of us was huge...

Physically, I had a few broken bones and she had badly cut up back legs and bruising...this healed though. The mental scars were much worse. I could never take her out on her own (I think the only time I managed this was at 4am one morning when I was taking her cubbing and it was so early there were no cars about), and it did reduce the enjoyment we should have had together. 

I went on to work with point to point horses, event horses and hunt horses...but the terror of riding on the roads always stayed with me...and Mel. The worst she ever did was get spooked by a car appearing suddenly around the corner in front of her...she reared up...span on the rear...and bolted back down the road. 

That was the only time I've ever been bolted with...even with the nutty racehorses I've always been able to stop them...but Mel was running on shear terror

I kept it buried until I was 23 but after breaking a wrist (but still having to ride the eventers) it finally came to a head when an idiot came flying down the hill whilst me and another groom were out exercising the eventers and the car ended up doing several 360's down the road after breaking so hard...twat

Anyway I decided to end my career with horses then as I didn't want it to get to the stage where I never wanted to get on one again...

As it stands now, I refuse to ride out on my own still, but I'll happily get on anything and take it hunting or xc!!!


----------



## caffers1982 (Jan 17, 2010)

:lol2:

I just noticed my pony club badge in the first photo...

Big up the South Oxfordshire Central!!!! :2thumb:


----------



## emmabee (Oct 29, 2010)

Kitkat21 said:


> oh yes mega bucks!
> 
> I had a 17.1HH Hannoverian Mare who i just sold for tuppence as she was making me haemorrage money. I live near LHR and she had been out on load after i lost my job, ending up selling her as the yard where i live are £125 a week for DIY plus 9 bales hay @ £2.50 a week and straw at a similiar cost.. then the vets bills, shoe, show fees, rug repairs when then go mental in the field,worming and feeding.. esp when the giant monkey gets in the feed room and eats a weeks worth and you now have to call the vet because she might colic and it turns out she is fine and now your down an bag of feed and a vet call out fee .. :whip:
> 
> They are stunning creatures, but i'd stick to sharing or loaning unless you have acres that you know will never be taken from you..


that is bloody extortionate! id expect full livery for that with exercise! thats the joy of being up north!



starfox said:


> I've looked into it a lot, since they took him away March 2010.
> We still have all of his passports and papers, i don't know if she was lying but she said it was illegal for her to have the horse without his passport so i needed to send her it. I just told her it was in the attic and she would have to wait until my dad came back before she'd get it. (he's a ship captain, works away) but she told me she got a duplicate done.
> 
> If i'm not mistaken.. say i wanted him back tomorrow. I could notify them, and if they refused to give me him back i am 'allowed' to take him.. If they take it to court (which is unlikely) i just need to provide evidence he is my pony, (papers, pictures, witnesses etc) and thats it? lol


the horse is your property and im not sure how thay are managing to compete him when you still have his passport as she actually should have it (its the horses not owners and is no proof of ownership) if they have got another done they are actually breaking the law as if you are reissuing a passport the old one has to be sent in as only 1 can be issued per animal.

he is your property and from now on id record any dealings you have with these people and get him back. put him on loan to someone else if you have to with a full loan agreement but these people sound a little dodgey. ask them to sign a loan agreement and if they dont get him back.

sorry for the rant but horses are very close to my heart and i have rode and kept horses for over 30 years! (i sound really old but ive been riding since i was little!) have done all sorts including showing, ODE, hunting, show jumping and driving. had a horse in spain and did the fiestas and frieas on him too. currently dont have one but have found a livery yard near thats good and might be in a position to buy a new one just in time for winter:lol2:

oh and for caffers! is there anywhere local that do hirelings for a days hunting near here? would be a good day out!:2thumb:


----------



## starfox (Nov 21, 2010)

That's awesome Caffers! My little dude was an arab X.. I think they're all fruitloops! haha


----------



## starfox (Nov 21, 2010)

the horse is your property and im not sure how thay are managing to compete him when you still have his passport as she actually should have it (its the horses not owners and is no proof of ownership) if they have got another done they are actually breaking the law as if you are reissuing a passport the old one has to be sent in as only 1 can be issued per animal.

She emailed me saying they had gotten a duplicate passport, he's registered with the arab horse society.. so i don't know if maybe they've registered him with a different society? 

he is your property and from now on id record any dealings you have with these people and get him back. put him on loan to someone else if you have to with a full loan agreement but these people sound a little dodgey. ask them to sign a loan agreement and if they dont get him back.

I was thinking about getting one drawn up and have read its best to get a lawyer to do this, but do standard lawyers know much about horse law? 
I would take him back in a heartbeat, to keep but it's my parents to paid for him and his upkeep and i'll have to discuss with them what they think is the best plan of action.
 
sorry for the rant but horses are very close to my heart and i have rode and kept horses for over 30 years! (i sound really old but ive been riding since i was little!) have done all sorts including showing, ODE, hunting, show jumping and driving. had a horse in spain and did the fiestas and frieas on him too. currently dont have one but have found a livery yard near thats good and might be in a position to buy a new one just in time for winter:lol2:

No worries , they're very close to my heart too.  Sounds like you've had loads of fun!


----------



## caffers1982 (Jan 17, 2010)

emmabee said:


> oh and for caffers! is there anywhere local that do hirelings for a days hunting near here? would be a good day out!:2thumb:


The only time I've ridden in Stoke was when my friend convinced me to come out on a hack with the riding school she is learning to ride with...

never again!! 

Everyone on the hack was a complete donkeywalloper....the horses had dead mouths and sides...they obviously cantered/galloped in the same place every time as I think I was the only one who achieved a fairly nice collected canter up the hill...

Everyone else was bolted with and 3 fell off!!

I think I would need a good 6 months in the gym to cope with a full days hunting now Em!! My mum had me on her mare a couple of months back and gave me a 'lesson' (I'll never escape mums lessons no matter how experienced I am!!) and my legs nearly fell off!!!

Could barely walk the next day...its amazing the muscles you use when riding that you never use in any other activity



starfox said:


> That's awesome Caffers! My little dude was an arab X.. I think they're all fruitloops! haha


Thanks mate, apologies for War and Peace extract!!

I'm not a fan of pure arabs but will always love an arab x due to Poppy

I got pinned in a stable by an Arab stallion when I was a kid...I was working every Saturday in the Arab race yard in the village and was mucking out his stable when he took rather a 'shine' to me...

Had to be rescued by my boss Herbie...I felt violated...was only about 12!!!


----------



## caffers1982 (Jan 17, 2010)

What are you all paying for livery fees these days then? 

At first (23 years ago), we rented the field out the back of our house...12 acres and mum paid 24 quid a month for it!!

To be fair Bumble only used one tiny patch at a time as she was prone to laminitis. 

When we got Poppy (18 years ago) we moved her to a yard about 3 miles away, we paid 15 per week for field and stable...1 pound for a bale of straw and 1.50 for hay

After that I never paid a thing as Mel was always kept for free on whatever yard I was working on...bonus :2thumb:

I must ask Mum what she is paying...she has Hague on part livery but at a reduced rate as she mucks out all the horses on weekends...

Bless her...shes 60 next year...she managed to break a bone in her neck falling off a couple of weeks back and shes still been up there trying to muck out as she thinks so much of the owner...silly tart :lol2:


----------



## Sylvi (Dec 30, 2008)

Wow! Hay @ £2.50 a bale! It's £6 a bale here. Luckily my little chap doesn't eat much.


----------



## 123dragon (Jan 15, 2011)

we had a old stallion living on the farm that i work on, 
there are stables there but he used to live in a bull pen type thing on the dairy farm its self and had a paddock to go out in but he got sold two weeks ago because a stuck up woman that has horses stabled there said that he gets her filly exited when she walks past his paddock,
and our d**k of a boss that nobody that works on the farm likes sold him just so she would stop complaining, 
im sure he thought he was a cow and he would often have the odd cow with a calf at foot out in his paddock with him 
i think he sold for something stupid like £200,


----------



## Joolz1975 (Jul 23, 2009)

Sylvi said:


> Wow! Hay @ £2.50 a bale! It's £6 a bale here. Luckily my little chap doesn't eat much.
> 
> 
> image


Awww look how cute he is!! My daughter would love him!

For her first lesson i expected her to be on a shetland! Was gobsmacked when they fetched out a pony loads bigger than i expected her to be on!! 

She looked so high up!! Didnt bother her at all though, luckily shes quite daring!


----------



## Sylvi (Dec 30, 2008)

Joolz1975 said:


> Awww look how cute he is!! My daughter would love him!
> 
> For her first lesson i expected her to be on a shetland! Was gobsmacked when they fetched out a pony loads bigger than i expected her to be on!!
> 
> She looked so high up!! Didnt bother her at all though, luckily shes quite daring!


Thank you 

He is 10 now. I bought him as a 2 yr old. He is a good little pony, easy to keep and no trouble * touches wood *


----------



## Joolz1975 (Jul 23, 2009)

As promised!

This is my daughter this morning on Joshua Bean!! hes so cute!!

Uploading some more photos so will put some more on shortly!!



















(not sure if it will work as cant get photobucket to work grrr)


----------



## Daisyy (Jan 15, 2010)

I have a 16.1h ex racing thoroughbred, he's just perfect for me. He can't jump because of an old injury and I was told to put him down by a vet, I got two other opinions and they were both outraged that the vet had told me he needed to be put to sleep, as he just has a stiff fetlock! I really don't want to think about what would have happened if I didn't get those other opinions.

He knows all the voice commands, trot, canter, walk, stand, you pretty much never have to kick him on! He's so intelligent and just a huge softy.
I had to loan him out recently though, as I'm looking for a tattoo apprenticeship, I miss him so much!


My beautiful Tigger! 














































Those pictures are so old! He's got a lot of muscle and a longer mane now.


----------



## Joolz1975 (Jul 23, 2009)

Hes beautiful!!

Must be hard when they go on loan!


----------



## Daisyy (Jan 15, 2010)

Thankyouu!  It was difficult, It was just sudden because I went from seeing him two times a day to once a month! He always managed to cheer me up on a stressful day with the funny faces he made whenever I brought his food out :')


----------



## Joolz1975 (Jul 23, 2009)

Daisyy said:


> Thankyouu!  It was difficult, It was just sudden because I went from seeing him two times a day to once a month! He always managed to cheer me up on a stressful day with the funny faces he made whenever I brought his food out :')


Haha they are real characters. !! Theres a couple of horses at the riding stables that ive got attached to and they always come for a fuss .


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

I don't have my own horse unfortunately, but my friend has two that I ride a few times a week, she's pregnant and is too uncomfortable to ride any more so I ride them for her 

This is Sunny, he's a 16.2hh 7 year old TB x and is very green bless him, he's currently on loan from a woman who was having some issues with him, but he's come so far in the past year he's like a totally different horse.




























We're not sure if he's ever jumped before, but since my friend has had him he's popped a few small jumps quite happily, nicely keen but calm at the same time, doesn't just throw himself over them at full pelt like some tend to :lol2: We're hoping there's an eventer somewhere deep down in there so we're probably going to start jumping him a bit more regularly, I've only been riding him for the past few weeks so we're still getting used to each other at the moment!

And this is Tia, she's a 16hh Irish sports horse, and I think she's either 11 or 12, can't remember! This was taken a few years ago, me jumping 3.6ft and 4ft and bricking it :lol2:



















I'd never jumped that big before and I never have again!! Sadly Tia isn't able to jump too often any more as she's got a problem with her feet that I can't remember what it's called (useless I know!) and it also means that if she had a foal, the foal will more than likely suffer from the same problem. Still, nothing stops her from being a maniac when it comes to jumping or hacking, she's such fun to ride, it's just getting her to stop that's the challenge!


----------



## starfox (Nov 21, 2010)

Gorgeous horses everyone!! Keep all the pictures coming 

I have a soft spot for TB's and TB crosses, they are such stunning, elegant, althetic horses


----------



## starfox (Nov 21, 2010)

I used to ride a big 17hh Hanovarian for a lady that was at the yard i kept Swallow.
I'm only 5ft 1, so he was quite a handful! His name was Nemo and he was chestnut , unfortunately i don't have any pics.. But i rode him for the owner because she was scared of him and it was her first horse. I think it was his sheer size that intimidated her because he was such a softie! She had been teaching him some dressage but because he did 'mini bucks' she didn't feel confident doing much more than trotting. 

I got him into shape for her and worked more on his lateral stuff and got him jumping .. I was used to a speedy little pony that just springs and nips over jumps, so it was quite a change. To begin with, he would 'heave' before a jump, pause and launch himself about 5ft into the air! haha, almost fell off once but he was such a gent he stopped so i could come down from his neck haha.
Got him jumping 4ft no problem, and as he loosened up and gained confidence jumping he stopped the 'heave and launch' while jumping and he turned out to be an amazing horse  I don't know what he's doing now though....

My friend worked at a dressage yard in Denmark for a while, and she's now back in Scotland and is going to get a lovely 16hh 4 year old TB x mare. She has already had a foal (which is a shame, so young) but she's in fantastic shape and unbroken so my friend is going to put her stamp on her, so to speak. I'm going to give her a hand with the technical training and teaching her to jump, but that of course won't be for some time. Once we get her lungeing we'll see what her jump's like 
I'm so excited x)


----------



## Kitkat21 (Nov 2, 2010)

This was my girly...


----------



## GemzD26 (Sep 22, 2009)

This is Hugo.

Hes a 16:2 TB (With a slight dippy back) Ex racer.

Hes on private land with 4 acres,and i have just had a stable built for him in a converted outbuilding at my partners parents house.

Hes a great horse very responsive, not a kick along ride.

I want to get another horse for my partner in a few years like a Irish Draft X older more muture, so we can go out hacks in the country together.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

My gorgeous girl Honey. 14.3hh welsh section D



















Magic 14.2hh Connemara cross TB up for sale atm or loan



















We also have 2 shire cross welsh brood mares, a vanner mare (looking for new home), vanner colt (also looking for new home), welsh cross tb gelding, tb cross mare (looking for new home), a little shetland gelding and my gorgeous soon to be stallion Phoenix who is Honeys son


----------



## EButler (Aug 21, 2011)

I love horses and rode from when I was 6 for 11 years untill I took my alevels and didnt have the time, now I mainly go when I am on holiday. I have never had my own though, I just havent had enough money/time. I think the only way I would manage it is if I own my own land/rent land next to my house in the future.

I can never quite understand how some people manage to afford horses. One of my partners good friends, has three, one she purchased he is not yet broken in and has a lot of issues, he was a rescue. The other two were given to her by the yard that she keep her horses, one she can ride and the other is still a baby. She is only earning around what I got in my last job and there is no way I could afford one on that wage, I couldnt even afford riding lessons. So I am not sure how she does it.

My fav breed is the Andalusian and I also have a soft spot for Exmoors as I used to ride a gorgeous tubby little one called Rowan x


----------



## EButler (Aug 21, 2011)

P.s. Honey is gorgeous! I love duns, the first pony I rode was a bright yellow dun called Minnie


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

EButler said:


> P.s. Honey is gorgeous! I love duns, the first pony I rode was a bright yellow dun called Minnie


Thing is she knows it and she loves her men lol. I bred her to a cremello and got a gorgeous cremello foal who we will be using as a stallion


----------



## EButler (Aug 21, 2011)

Lol its ok to know it, if she is that gorgeous  Any photos of your boy? x


----------



## kitkat_ (Aug 26, 2009)

selina20 said:


> Thing is she knows it and she loves her men lol. I bred her to a cremello and got a gorgeous cremello foal who we will be using as a stallion


Lucky you! I love both Duns and Cremellos. They are my fave colours


----------



## Joolz1975 (Jul 23, 2009)

Awww some really lovely photos of everyones horses!

I too cant understand how people can afford them, but im determined one day i will!!

Its frustrating as i could go out and get a pony for a reasonable price for my daughter but could not at the moment afford the monthly up keep! id want to be nearby as well preferably have some land of my own that we live on as would want to spend as much time with it as possible so for me i would have to move house before we can get one!

Some land and a caravan would suit me!


----------



## EButler (Aug 21, 2011)

One day! lol its on my long long long list of animals I will have one day. I drive my boyfriend mad x


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

EButler said:


> Lol its ok to know it, if she is that gorgeous  Any photos of your boy? x


Will get some more recent ones of him. Hes part arab too so absolutely stunning



kitkat_ said:


> Lucky you! I love both Duns and Cremellos. They are my fave colours


I dont like the blue eyes with a cremello it creeps me out haha


----------



## GemzD26 (Sep 22, 2009)

Joolz1975 said:


> Awww some really lovely photos of everyones horses!
> 
> I too cant understand how people can afford them, but im determined one day i will!!
> 
> ...


I wont lie your right it costs a fortune to keep a horse and it also takes up a lot of time more so when its winter and u may not be able to then them out so 2 x mucking out a day.

Apart from being lucky enough to be giving land, I save money by getting my hay bales direct from the Local farmer, And buy bedding direct from the manufacture and not pay wholesale.

I never scrimp on feed or shoes tho, I always buy the best as Hugo being a TB i would worry that he would just lose condition.

To save money too would be to buy a hardy little pony that is able to stay out,with a shelter and suitable rugged to the conditions, Then you could get Grass livery or on private land,, When its winter you would just need to keep ontop of poo picking, And throw a square bale out so the pony could eat as the grass freezes over.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Joolz1975 said:


> Awww some really lovely photos of everyones horses!
> 
> I too cant understand how people can afford them, but im determined one day i will!!
> 
> ...


The only reason we can afford it is because we own our own land and built our own yard. Without that it would be impossible. Also we are lucky in that a lot of our horses can live outside in winter so again cutting down costs.


----------



## moogiebug (Jan 12, 2011)

I have horses too!!  I have three gorgeous beasts...two retired ponies called ToyBoy and Uno who I have had for 16 years and 12 years respectively and a big ol' cob called Gigalo who I have had for 6 years and who I do a bit of dressage with 

I would post a photo....but I don't know how  You'll just have to trust me that they're gorgeous!!!


----------



## Ruthy (Dec 10, 2007)

Hi!

I have 3 Ponies.

2 welsh section A's (Light grey is Comet, dark grey/roan is felix):










And a welsh section D called Jezabel!


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Love the section As. Their faces are adorable


----------



## Emmy c (Sep 4, 2011)

My first experience with horses was at age 3, when my granny put me up on a big (well was huge to me) grey horse, and from then until I was 13 I nagged my parents to let me have a pony. They finally gave in when they realised I wasnt going to stop (nagging) and they bought me Brandy, a 13 hh bay gelding, for £300 and I had to contribute all my savings towards this to show I was serious about looking after him (clever of my parents in hindsight!) Over the years since then, I've had a number of beautiful horses and currently own a gorgeous half bred mare (ISH) called Mya. She is stunning and very well bred, her father is the famous Touchdown (well known over here in Ireland) and has a huge scopey jump. Unfortunately, since having my 2 kids, my fearlessness has disappeared, and am too nervous too jump higher than 1m20 so she is kinda wasted on me  but we still have loadsa fun. She is kept at a livery yard which is a 100 euros a week  but I just would not feel complete without a horse in my life


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Emmy c said:


> My first experience with horses was at age 3, when my granny put me up on a big (well was huge to me) grey horse, and from then until I was 13 I nagged my parents to let me have a pony. They finally gave in when they realised I wasnt going to stop (nagging) and they bought me Brandy, a 13 hh bay gelding, for £300 and I had to contribute all my savings towards this to show I was serious about looking after him (clever of my parents in hindsight!) Over the years since then, I've had a number of beautiful horses and currently own a gorgeous half bred mare (ISH) called Mya. She is stunning and very well bred, her father is the famous Touchdown (well known over here in Ireland) and has a huge scopey jump. Unfortunately, since having my 2 kids, my fearlessness has disappeared, and am too nervous too jump higher than 1m20 so she is kinda wasted on me  but we still have loadsa fun. She is kept at a livery yard which is a 100 euros a week  but I just would not feel complete without a horse in my life


Your lucky iv never jumped over 1ft 9 hahahaha


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Minnie and Milo not long after our sanctuary took them in











Taken in July


----------



## EquineArcher (Feb 13, 2010)

My OH's stepmums sister has pretty much agreed to share her horse with me, a lovely big fleabitten grey TB called Silver. He's a wee monkey for her but I love him :flrt:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Minnie and Milo not long after our sanctuary took them in
> 
> image
> 
> ...


Was just about to message you to see how these guys are doing. They look absolutely fantastic :gasp::gasp:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

selina20 said:


> Was just about to message you to see how these guys are doing. They look absolutely fantastic :gasp::gasp:


They look even better now:2thumb: Minnie is quite aloof but very sweet, Milo is a typical cheeky pony who roots through pockets and has nipped an occasional bum:lol2:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> They look even better now:2thumb: Minnie is quite aloof but very sweet, Milo is a typical cheeky pony who roots through pockets and has nipped an occasional bum:lol2:


Oooo the cheeky boy. Wish they would get that bum nips actually hurt hahaha. Its so nice to see how happy they are


----------



## Marcia (Aug 23, 2009)

I don't keep horses myself but my sister has 3 geldings.

She has 1 thoroughbred, 1 thoroughbred x Irish Draft and 1 welsh cob.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Introducing our lovely Morgan who is currently for sale


----------



## obicat (Oct 11, 2011)

I've got 4!

3 youngsters : The boys winter 2011 | Facebook

Dexter is the bay, Seven is the skewbald, and Dots is the spotty one. 

And a pony mare who is Dexters mum Moon | Facebook


----------

